# what size puppia harness



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Should i get for leila. I know she won't be walking for a while yet, since she has only had 2 shots. But I love this harness and don't want to miss out on getting it. I love the plaid pattern and colors.
http://www.amazon.com/Puppia-Soft-Harness-Spring-Small/dp/B0012NVAOY/ref=pd_sbs_k_9
Right now she is about 2 lb 4 oz. She is 12 weeks old.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I would say you want to get her the b vest style, not the a harness style as pictured in your link...they have this pattern in that though, its one of the ones I have for Oakley.

That said, it will be a goooooo long time before that fits her though. Oakley's is still a bit loose and she's around 3 lbs 9 ounces, even when I fasten the velcro as tight as it'll go =)

You may want to go with a b vest style in the mesh as that one comes in XS and will fit her around when she can probably start waking. They only make the B vest style in the XS in the mesh though, not in any of the patterns.

The B vest harness is here: http://southpawpetsupply.com/sobveha.html ... pink is very pretty in real life...very rich and bubble-gummy!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

oooh the colors are so nice. I think all 3 would look pretty on her black fur. Hmm, that makes it tough. If I had a boy i would totally be ordering that camo. love it 
Thanks for the info and the link, flipped.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Just ordered the pink in XS last week off ebay! I'm stoked for it to arrive


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The pink OR the blue would look great on her =0D But I'd go w/ the pink, let her be girly!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Why don't you measure her first and check her measurements. Weight is so deceiving.


----------



## Beau's Mummy (May 27, 2010)

Beau has the harness in blue and is only just fitting into the xs now and he is 3.2lbs. If it's too big she will get her leg caught in it when she walks like Beau did! It's a fantastic harness so if I were you I would get it in xs and for the first couple of weeks until she's grown into it, get a puppy training harness that has adjustable neck and body straps so she can practice walking on lead as soon as possible. That's what we did with Beau


----------



## April&Sophie (Apr 13, 2010)

I bought an xs in the b style hoping it would fit but to my dismay it does not...waayyy too big I think it was parkavenuedogs.com that someone here suggested for a harness that was custom made. I think you would do much better with one of those for now.


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

It's so difficult to get the size right , My Kirby ( 4lbs ) Fizzy (6lbs) Polo ( 5 lbs ) and Domino (8 lbs ) all wear a size small puppia !!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Or alternatively do what i do and make your own!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

ooh daisydoo, how do you make yours?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I think the XS mesh step in will fit her soon. It fits about 3/3.5 lbs. Any less it will be too big, and more it will be too small. But the small would be way too big for now.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

cherper said:


> ooh daisydoo, how do you make yours?


Webbing, Fabric, a d ring, patience and a sewing machine!! Its pretty easy to do.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

that is awesome daisy. I love making stuff!! I'm just not into sewing, but am willing to try!
Is the fabric stretchy at all?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

No just normal fabric.. stretchy would be too hard to cover the webbing with and would cause it to ruck and look silly.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Daisy those look like the ones from that parkavenuedog.com website or which ever it is. I was considering one of those, but I'm so worried about VELCRO! Doesn't anyone worry about their chi getting out of it and maybe bolting on a walk or something??


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Puppia step ins have velcro on them.. velcro is pretty sturdy and to be honest if your pup is well enough trained it won't do any bolting whatsoever. We have a few harnesses (not just home made ones) and i've never had any problems with her bolting.. 

As babys they don't really want to explore alone they want to make sure mummy protects them from the scary world.

Cherper pinkaholic also do harnesses which fit the teeny tinies (like jade) you would have to measure leila tho


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Daisydoo, that is such a nice harness. You did a marvelous job!! 
I would love to make one, and pick wild n crazy fabrics. How fun!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

where do you measure them at for harnesses?


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Ah, yeah. I was just asking because Sugar was a bolter... She would yank sometimes and I always had her leash wrapped around my arms and up into my elbow and all that. But good to know!


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

YoQuiero said:


> but I'm so worried about VELCRO! Doesn't anyone worry about their chi getting out of it and maybe bolting on a walk or something??


I am the same ... I do have a puppia step in which does have velcro but does have a big clip on it too .. I am super paranoid about one of mine getting lose , they are all quite good on a lead but there is always the chance of one of them getting scared / spooked etc .

_Just my views ( I know I'm paranoid but I just won't take any risks ) _


----------

